# Q beach this weekend



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

after riding out the storm on on the beach Friday night,,, we where rewarded Saturday with to really nice fish,, thats me on the heavy bull red and my buddy Dave with the Jack,, 

bull red Bio
Between 2nd and 3rd bar casted
Jigmaster 500 magged on a 10 ugly.
25lb mono
14/o circle 
fresh whiting for bait


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice fish.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a great time. I bet you had fun reeling in those bad boys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

That looked very fun. Great job!:texasflag


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice report way to go guys.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Great report!


----------

